# Office in Al Quoz



## npohui (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Dubai-rians!

I'm due to arrive in Dubai come March and i am still sorting out accomodation in the country. I'm wondering where i should live if office is in Al Quoz?

And for a studio or 1 BR apartment, how much would DEWA and AC charges be?:confused2:

Thanks!!

Jessie


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Whereabouts in AL Quoz?? That is a pretty big area. And do you have an idea of what budget you wil have?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you want to live closeby, you'll be looking at either Al Barsha or Business Bay. TECOM, Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Dubai Marina and Downtown Dubai are also worth considering if you add on another 5/10 minutes driving time and are all on the Metro line too more or less.


----------



## npohui (Jan 13, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> Whereabouts in AL Quoz?? That is a pretty big area. And do you have an idea of what budget you wil have?


HI Yoga Girl,

hmmmm... my office will be located Between 2nd & 3rd I/Change, Al Quoz, Dubai, po box 37679. That's all that i know.. Budget is sitting between 40-50AED per annum though.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## npohui (Jan 13, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> If you want to live closeby, you'll be looking at either Al Barsha or Business Bay. TECOM, Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Dubai Marina and Downtown Dubai are also worth considering if you add on another 5/10 minutes driving time and are all on the Metro line too more or less.


Hey Gavtek!

Thanks for your reply though ihmmm...so is Al Barsha accessible via metro? What about DG? I heard alot of stories about DG though


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Discovery Gardens is cheap, but not great for the Metro, although there are feeder buses. For your budget I would recommend JLT if you're relying on the Metro, it's certainly within your budget. Business Bay may be too, and will be closest if the location is nearer 2nd Interchange than 3rd Interchange, it's quite a gap between the 2 and not well served for the Metro.

Check Dubizzle for rental prices.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I currently live in the Marina and drive to the office in Al Quoz just off 3rd Interchange every day. There is a metro station there but wouldnt recommend it as a mode of transport to get you to Al Quoz.
I think your best bet for that budget is either Al Barsha or JLT (just across the road from the Marina). PLan to drive there though


----------



## npohui (Jan 13, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Discovery Gardens is cheap, but not great for the Metro, although there are feeder buses. For your budget I would recommend JLT if you're relying on the Metro, it's certainly within your budget. Business Bay may be too, and will be closest if the location is nearer 2nd Interchange than 3rd Interchange, it's quite a gap between the 2 and not well served for the Metro.
> 
> Check Dubizzle for rental prices.


So am i right to say that if i am travelling via car, DG would be an option? Its my first time to Dubai so i'm kinda dependent on people like u guys


----------



## npohui (Jan 13, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> I currently live in the Marina and drive to the office in Al Quoz just off 3rd Interchange every day. There is a metro station there but wouldnt recommend it as a mode of transport to get you to Al Quoz.
> I think your best bet for that budget is either Al Barsha or JLT (just across the road from the Marina). PLan to drive there though


My office is nearer to 3rd interchange opposite Ajmal perfumes. So which is a better location between Al Barsha and JLT?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

DG is not a problem if travelling by car. Al Barsha would be best for your location, although if you're coming by car, all of the locations mentioned are within a 15 minute drive so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

For your budget and location Al Barsha seems perfect (and even JLT is good). Though doesn't seem like you can take the metro. 
Utilities should be 200-300 Dhs for a 1 bedroom


----------

